# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Where's my posting?

## mandolinlee

Yesterday (Sept. 7) I posted a reply to the Thread "The Plateau Effect" in General Mandolin Instructions. It was posted by clicking the Quick Reply. The message appeared in the thread yesterday, but is not there today (Sept 8). Why?

----------


## Scott Tichenor

To see a list of historical posts you've made you can always click on your own user name (in the post above) while logged in and select the link "View Forum Posts." You made several posts yesterday but not in the thread mentioned. When people report this, they're mistaking the preview mode for an actual post. The process of posting was not successfully completed.

You can also view your own posts in your own profile. Here's the link for yours.

----------

mandolinlee

----------

